# Wie gefährlich sind Risse in Felsen?



## leo4548 (17. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute,

in den Alpen gibt es zahlreiche Berge, wo viel Geröll liegen. Teilweise muss man das Rad an Felsvorhänge vorbei schieben / tragen, die sehr viele Risse haben. Manchmal liegen Felsbrocken übereinander gestapelt und man muss unten vorbei.

Wie gefährlich sind die

1) Risse in den Felsen
2) Gestapelte Felsbrocken
3) Berghütten, die auf Felsbrocken mit vielen Rissen gebaut werden?

Für mich sieht das so aus, als könnten jeden Moment Felsen runterfallen. Die ganzen Gesteinsbrocken neben den Felsvorhängen sind vermutlich so entstanden.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (17. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (17. Mai 2016)

Leo, ist dir langweilig?

Ich hols Popkorn...


----------



## bastea82 (17. Mai 2016)

Wie gefährlich die Risse sind hängt vom Einzelfall ab, da kann man keine pauschale Aussage treffen.
Wenn dir entsprechende Gebiete zu gefährlich erscheinen, dann empfehle ich dir eben diese zu meiden.


----------



## Hofbiker (17. Mai 2016)

@leo4548  lass das Denken den Rösser/Pferden über,  die haben den größeren Kopf wie wir Menschen.


----------



## mauntnmad (18. Mai 2016)

_




_
Es kann zwar jeden Moment passieren, kommt aber mehr als selten vor.
In den Unfallstatistiken von Mountainbikern dürfte das (zugegeben ohne Recherche behauptet) keine Rolle spielen.

Noch was: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bergsturz


----------



## sub-xero (18. Mai 2016)

mauntnmad schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


Ich seh's genau, da liegt ein Biker drunter!!!


----------



## Ikosa (18. Mai 2016)

Dann war's ein Lahmarsch!

Ach ja, jeder Flugzeugflügel hat Risse. Hab ich von meinem Professor für Werkstoffkunde. Ist aber ein paar Jährchen her!


----------



## Deleted 294333 (18. Mai 2016)

Halte ich für völlig unbedenklich, die Risse. Die meisten Unfälle passieren im Haushalt:


----------



## Mountain77 (18. Mai 2016)

Das nenne ich mal einen Findling!


----------



## aufgehts (18. Mai 2016)

am besten den sport wechseln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (18. Mai 2016)

So wie Nr.2 guckt, tut ihm aber der Fuß weh. Doch gefährlich, sone Spalte.


----------



## cschaeff (18. Mai 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> So wie Nr.2 guckt, tut ihm aber der Fuß weh. Doch gefährlich, sone Spalte.


Beim Klettern nennt sichs "Riss" und nicht "Spalte"


----------



## Alumini (18. Mai 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Beim Klettern nennt sichs "Riss" und nicht "Spalte"


Siehste!! Hätterdasvorhergewusst...!


----------



## Hofbiker (18. Mai 2016)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Risse in Felsen sind grundsätzlich nicht ganz so gefährlich wie z.B. Risse in der Milz oder in der Leber.
> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die Frage nicht so ganz...


Zwischen die Leber und Milz, passt immer noch ein gutes  Pils.


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Mai 2016)

Ganz gefährlich das. Bitte Gebirge ab sofort meiden! WEITRÄUMIG!
Danke


----------



## zweiheimischer (19. Mai 2016)

wegen der dauernden risse hab ich aufgehört zu klettern. es war mir dann letztendlich das restris(s)iko zu gross.
ausserdem, immer diese hartnäckigen verletzungen: fingerriss, handriss, faustriss, schulterriss und - das allerletzte, unbehandelbar - ein körperriss. sogar den piaz hab ich mir einmal gerissen!

für biker bedenklich sind eher haarrisse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (19. Mai 2016)

Bei uns gibt's Blumen-Risse, die sind ganz OK.



> Wie gefährlich sind Risse in Felsen?


Ist eigentlich schon geklärt, ob der TE Felsen (Ostercappeln) oder Fels (Oberfr.) meint?


----------



## noocelo (19. Mai 2016)

sind ritzen ok?


----------



## leo4548 (19. Mai 2016)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Leo, ist dir langweilig?



Wieso reagierst du so? Bin schon länger im Forum und kenn das mit dem Popcorn genüge. Meine Frage ist aber sehr ernst gemeint.

Es gibt Leute, die an solchen Stellen fahren (sry für Gesichstbuch-Link). Haben die keine Sorge, dass der Überhang einfach abbricht, abgesehen davon dass man runterstürzen könnte? In den Alpen ist man ja ab und zu gezwungen, unter solchen Überhängen das Rad vorbeizutragen, wenn man nicht gerade zu der Forstautobahn-Fraktion zugehört.


----------



## cschaeff (19. Mai 2016)

Bist du wirklich der Meinung, die Jungs im Video sind wegen der Risse in Gefahr


----------



## Alumini (19. Mai 2016)

Der Thread hat Potential!


----------



## Raumfahrer (19. Mai 2016)

Es hängt evtl mit der ungewöhnlichen Fragestellung zusammen...

Passieren kann im Gebirge immer was.
Kommt auch mit auf die Gegend an:
http://www.sz-online.de/sachsen/tom-pauls-entgeht-knapp-einem-felssturz-3288598.html





Felssturz im Kirnitzschtal, Sächsische Schweiz.



Risse in Felgen sind übrigens auch gefährlich.


----------



## Mountain77 (19. Mai 2016)

leo4548 schrieb:


> Wieso reagierst du so? Bin schon länger im Forum und kenn das mit dem Popcorn genüge. Meine Frage ist aber sehr ernst gemeint.
> 
> Es gibt Leute, die an solchen Stellen fahren (sry für Gesichstbuch-Link). Haben die keine Sorge, dass der Überhang einfach abbricht, abgesehen davon dass man runterstürzen könnte? In den Alpen ist man ja ab und zu gezwungen, unter solchen Überhängen das Rad vorbeizutragen, wenn man nicht gerade zu der Forstautobahn-Fraktion zugehört.



Was soll deine Frage eigentlich bewirken? Dir kann jede MTB-Tour ein morscher Ast auf den Kopf fallen oder ein Auto holt dich vom Rad, diese Gefahren sind wesendlich grösser, als in einen Geröllabgang zu geraten.

In der Regel werden offizelle Wege auch regelmässig abgegangen um die Sicherheit zu gewährleisten.
Geh selbst mit offenen Augen durchs Leben und mach einen Bogen um Stellen die dir nicht koscher vorkommen.

Vielleicht auch mal diesen Verein fragen, die beschäftigen sich ausgiebig  mit Wegsicherung:https://www.alpenverein.de


----------



## aibeekey (20. Mai 2016)

Vor zwei Jahren hat es rechts von mir beim Uphill mal seltsam geknackt, im Augenwinkel hab ich nur ne Bewegung gesehen und intuitiv ordentlich in die Pedale getreten.

Das kam dann paar Meter hinter mir runter:



Nochmal Glück gehabt


----------



## maxito (20. Mai 2016)

Alles Gute kommt von oben.

Beim Klettern trägt man den Helm wegen kleinen Steinen, die runterfallen können. Meist werden sie durch andere Kletterer oder deren Seil ausgelöst.
Generell sind exponierte Stellen kein geeigneter Platz für Picknick oder einen längeren Aufenthalt. Bei Unwetter kann es dort wirklich gefährlich sein.


----------



## Quente (20. Mai 2016)

... den gefährlichsten Riss hat meine Frau, der macht mich immer so fertig.
Nein Bild gibt es nicht (Zensur).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxito (20. Mai 2016)

Dammriss??


----------



## Deleted 101478 (20. Mai 2016)

ich vermute er meint einen Filmriss !


----------



## thory (20. Mai 2016)

leo4548 schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt Leute, die an solchen Stellen fahren (sry für Gesichstbuch-Link). Haben die keine Sorge, dass der Überhang einfach abbricht, ....


 bei dem Weg würde ich mir eher wegen einer Windböe Gedanken machen...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Mai 2016)

Riss in der Schüssel vielleicht?


----------



## FR33DOM.COM (20. Mai 2016)

leo4548 schrieb:


> ... in den Alpen gibt es zahlreiche Berge ...



Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt


----------



## Hofbiker (20. Mai 2016)

In der Uina-Schlucht hat es auch lange Risse im Felsen !


----------



## aufgehts (20. Mai 2016)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> In der Uina-Schlucht hat es auch lange Risse im Felsen !



klemmkeilgrösse ????


----------



## Bergmolch (21. Mai 2016)

Da passiert eh nix....


----------



## Hofbiker (21. Mai 2016)

aufgehts schrieb:


> klemmkeilgrösse ????


Kleiner 2m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenilein (21. Mai 2016)

leo4548 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo is das genau ? GPS - Daten ?

Könnte paar Mauerer und die Jungs vom Trockenbau raufschicken


----------



## beuze1 (21. Mai 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> Das kam dann paar Meter hinter mir runter



Darum immer mit Helm!


----------



## R.C. (21. Mai 2016)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Darum immer mit Helm!



Aber neonfarben, damit man ihn leichter unter dem Felsbrocken findet!


----------



## martin2608 (21. Mai 2016)

leo, du wirst ein schönes und längeres Leben haben, wenn du dir nicht über Probleme mit sooo geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit Sorgen macht.
Wer weiß schon, ob er nicht morgen eine unheilbare Krankheit hat; ein Aneurysma, das plötzlich platzt (ein Freund (31 Jahre &  super fit) - war innerhalb weniger Stunden wegen einem geplatzten Aneurysma tot); ob dir auf der Straße das entgegenkommende Auto reinfährt, ob du einfach zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort bist...und der Pilot z.B. das Flugzeug in einen Berg fliegt.
Take it easy & betreibe vernünftige Risikoreduzierung (z.B. Auswahl der Sportart; Stop or Go beim Schitourengehen,...) und freue dich, dass du biken kannst. Viele können das übrigens nicht (diese Menschen sieht man nur selten, da sie meist ans Zimmer oder Bett gefesselt sind).
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich uns eine schöne und unfallfreie Bikesaison!


----------



## Hofbiker (21. Mai 2016)

@martin2608  Noch ein Zusatz, hängen mit ihren Tabelet oder Smartphones im Bett oder ähnliches


----------



## Deleted 101478 (21. Mai 2016)

wurde ja schon gesagt, Berge weiträumig umgehen !
und wenn du trotzdem mal ins Gebirge gehst, schliess vorher eine Risikoversicherung ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (22. Mai 2016)

Hier hat sich auch ein RISS selbständig gemacht.

und durch diesen Riss bin auch schon mehrmals gefahren.


----------



## Carsten (23. Mai 2016)

Viel dramatischer ist schmelzender Permafrost.
Ich habe auf Biketouren mehrfach beobachtet,  wie oberhalb von 2500 Metern Höhe meist um die Mittagszeit größere Brocken rumgerutscht sind. 2007 ist am pitztaler jöchle ein Felsen in der Größe eines VW Busses vor mir langsam über den Trail gerutscht. Inzwischen ist der ganze Weg weggebrochen und musste an anderer Stelle neu gebaut werden. 
Oft sind Wege so angelegt,  dass diese üblichen alpinen Gefahren geschickt umgangen werden.  Eine Garantie gibt es im Gebirge allerdings nie.
Auf der beliebten Tour entlang des Aletschgletschers gibt es zum Beispiel einen Abschnitt,  da raten Schilder zum schnellen Passieren. 
Generell hilft es schon, wenn man sich möglichst kurz in den Gefahrenzonen aufhalten tut. Also Pannen und Pausen woanders macht.
Wesentlicher Faktor ist zudem das Wetter. Schneeschmelze,  Nachtfrost,  tagelanger Dauerregen, extreme Hitze...Alles Risikofaktoren.
Wer noch mehr wissen möchte: 
http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=46


----------



## trautsichnix (23. Mai 2016)

Für die Risse hier, braucht man Irrsinn, Blödsinn, Schwachsinn, und Wahnsinn ( alles das was uns Traildurofahrer ausmacht ) nur kein Stumpfsinn u. Starrsinn !


----------



## Flieg-Radler (24. Mai 2016)

ja klar, Felsen mit Rissen können brechen. Die Beobachtung der Schuttkegel unter Felswänden ist logisch richtig gefolgert. Die Alpen wären viel höher, wenn die Berge nicht permanent Material aus dem massiven Fels verlieren würden (Der Schwarzwald zum Beispiel ist viel älter als die Alpen und war einmal höher! Inzwischen liegt das meiste Zeug als Geröllhalden in den Tälern - und Schuld daran war nicht die zerstörende Wirkung von MTB-Stollenreifen sondern die Erosion).
ABER: wir reden hier über Zeiträume die in Jahr-Millionen gehen. Und über statistische Wahrscheinlichkeiten, von Felsen erwischt zu werden, wurde hier ja schon geschrieben. Übrigens sterben mehr Menschen an Blitzschlag, als durch Felsschlag - und durch Stürze aus dem Bett oder die Treppe hinunter auch.


----------



## trautsichnix (24. Mai 2016)

Man ist das bei euch jetzt kompliziert ,ich setze mich jetzt aufs Bike und fahre eine Steinmuschi


----------



## Deleted 331894 (24. Mai 2016)

Ein Hinkelstein Ein Hinkelstein! Der Himmel wird uns auf den Kopf fallen!

Ne echt son Stein ist das kleinste Problem. Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast dann kannst dich ja mal mit den Bergrettern und Notaerzten im Alpenraum kurzschliessen. Wer und was da so alles zermatscht, abgerissen, abgefrohren, zerfetzt, erschlagen und gequetscht wird is echt interessant. Fasst nichts davon laeuft in den Medien auf, weil man ja die Touris nicht schocken will. 

Manch einer bleibt gleich in der Gletschspalte oder am Berg. Risikomanagment am Berg sollte jeder draufhaben


----------



## Deleted 101478 (24. Mai 2016)

ja und jetzt kommt neuerdings wieder Wolf und Bär dazu, wie gefährlich ist denn das !
völlig verantwortungslos nur schon in den Wald zu gehen.


----------



## Herr Latz (24. Mai 2016)

Naja, ganz so absurd finde ich die Gefahr von Steinschlag jetzt nicht. Also ich würde mir jetzt beim biken normal keine Gedanken drüber machen, aber beim Klettern/Bergsteigen ist die schon präsent. Am präsentesten halt dort wo was schmilzt. Wie der Permafrost den der Carsten angeführt hat. Nur ist man mit dem Rad eher selten in so exponiertem Gelände unterwegs. Bei Unternehmungen wie einer Eiger Nordwand Begehung sucht man sich den Tourenzeitpunkt aber so aus dass möglichst wenig Steinschlag zu erwarten ist. Beim Rad fahren sind wohl eher die Steine ein Problem die deine Mitfahrer auf dich drauf werfen oder auf die du dich drauf wirfst.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (24. Mai 2016)

wenn deine Bike Kumpels mit Steinen nach dir werfen, würde ich mir aber schon Gedanken machen !


----------

